# Rechnen mit Json Result



## schnibli (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich müsste mit einer ausgabe von Json ( Eine Tabelle die ich auslese) Rechnen.
Nun ich krieg ja die ausgabe als string:


```
private static final String TAG_arbeitssoll = "arbeitssoll";
 arbeitssoll = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.txt_arbeitssoll);
 String str_arbeitssoll = c.getString(TAG_arbeitssoll);
```

Ich habe nun versucht den String in einen Integer umzuwandeln und anschliessend mit 8 zu Multiplizieren:

```
Integer Test = Integer.valueOf(str_arbeitssoll);
                arbeitssoll.setText(Test * 8);
```

Wenn ich nun die App laufen lasse kommt folgender Fehler:
05-18 04:51:37.538    3126-3126/abc_abbedd.com.abc_app E/AndroidRuntime﹕ FATAL EXCEPTION: main
    Process: abc_abbedd.com.abc_app, PID: 3126
    android.content.res.Resources$NotFoundException: String resource ID #0xc
            at android.content.res.Resources.getText(Resources.java:274)
            at android.widget.TextView.setText(TextView.java:4122)
            at abc_abbedd.com.abcapp.stunden_saldo$JSONParse.onPostExecute(stunden_saldo.java:90)
            at abc_abbedd.com.abcapp.stunden_saldo$JSONParse.onPostExecute(stunden_saldo.java:50)
            at android.os.AsyncTask.finish(AsyncTask.java:632)
            at android.os.AsyncTask.abbedd$600(AsyncTask.java:177)
            at android.os.AsyncTask$InternalHandler.handleMessage(AsyncTask.java:645)
            at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:102)
            at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:135)
            at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5221)
            at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
            at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:372)
            at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:899)
            at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:694)
05-18 04:51:39.372    3126-3126/abc_abbedd.com.abc_app I/Process﹕ Sending signal. PID: 3126 SIG: 9


----------



## Flown (18. Mai 2015)

HIER mal das gleiche Problem.


----------



## schnibli (18. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank, hat geklappt


----------

